# Playboy Strikes Deal With AMI



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Playboy Strikes Deal With AMI By Drew Grant Two weeks ago, news leaked that Playboy Enterprises was in talks to sell their holdings to London Fog owner Iconix Brand Group Inc. Hugh Hefner’s publishing empire’s stock has fallen drastically in the last five years, and the recent economic downturn dealt a major blow to the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

